# Temporary suspension of certain General Skilled Migration (GSM) applications



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

saw this link on DAIC site....
it says the they wll stop accpt'g the 175,176,475 application from 8th may 2010 till 30th June 2010

What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

wanted to ask that...i have applied for 175 on 2nd may (ONLINE)..i m in process of attaching the docs.....will be affect my application..??

so all u guys whi r plann'g to apply the above visa do it ASAP...u got only 6+hours left...before they close the sys...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If they've accepted your payment and asked for docs then you should not be affected. As your application is in process before May 8.

This is certainly unprecedented. I wonder if they'll go to a quota system (similar to the US).



PankajNamdeo said:


> saw this link on DAIC site....
> it says the they wll stop accpt'g the 175,176,475 application from 8th may 2010 till 30th June 2010
> 
> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

amaslam said:


> If they've accepted your payment and asked for docs then you should not be affected. As your application is in process before May 8.
> 
> This is certainly unprecedented. I wonder if they'll go to a quota system (similar to the US).


logically even i think so that it wont effect my application...but again i m not taking any chances..n uploading all the docs before midnite AET time...

wat does quota sys means?


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Pankaj,

The FAQs pretty clearly mention:
"_If your application for an affected visa is received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship before
8 May 2010 then it will be accepted, *provided you meet all the other requirements for lodging a valid application.* If your application for an affected visa is received after this time, then it will be considered invalid and returned to you together with the VAC._"


Now if your application does have everything required, which fulfills required criterion, you shall be good! 

Cheers,


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Just read below FAQs ..

_I have already submitted an application for one of the affected visas. How does this change affect me?

If you have already submitted a valid application for one of the affected subclasses, this change does not affect you. Your application will be processed as normal and in accordance with priority processing arrangements.

I have already mailed my application for one of the affected visas. How does this change affect me?
If your application for an affected visa is received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship before

8 May 2010 then it will be accepted, provided you meet all the other requirements for lodging a valid application. If your application for an affected visa is received after this time, then it will be considered invalid and returned to you together with the VAC.

I have lodged an application for one of the affected visas electronically. How does this change affect me?

If you lodge an application for an affected visa online through the Department’s website before midnight Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST) on 7 May 2010, then it will be accepted provided you meet all the other requirements for lodging a valid application. Applicants will not be able to make a valid application for an affected visa from 8 May 2010._


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm.. maybe they want to clear the backlog first..


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. maybe they want to clear the backlog first..


Immigration to be the biggest issue in the next federal election. Rudd is getting tough.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rudd is making sure he doesnt get elected again.. supposedly everyone is opposing his decisions, including respective states cos they can not get the skill they want (cos they r not in CSL and right now only CSL is being processed)


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

oh dear.

i'm always 10 steps late.
first the MODL removal while i was waiting for my IELTS and skills assessment results so I couldn't apply for subclass 175.
now this suspension when i'm waiting to hear back from my state sponsorship application (can't even get my cousin to sponsor now because BOTH 176 and 475 are affected, too)


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

This decision will go down very popular with the Australian public. Rudd is losing it and is scrambling for votes.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm.. maybe they want to clear the backlog first..


Hi Anj,

How they will clear the backlog if DIAC is unable to take the decision due to certain factors, like in Pakistan AHC is linger on the cases on internal and external security checks, i know many applicants since may 2009 in CSL are still awaiting.

Any idea, what will be the future of all applicants in 175 & 176 with CSL, after the scrap of CSL, if they couldn't clear them before it.

Thx!


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Jewoley you can lodge the application even without the state sponsorship, you just indicate that you will be sponsored by the state. But the risk is that if the state sponsorship does not come through on time (when it is requested by the case officer) uyour application will fail and you would have lost your money.

Don't forget if you do get a state sponsorship you may still be eligible even if the new SOL does not contain your occupation. Our understanding is that the new state lists will contain more occupations than will be listed on the new SOL.

Best of luck.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Veronika,

Thanks for the info. It is the fear of not getting the sponsorship (you never know what will happen) that prevents me from lodging an application - and it's not a small sum of money for the VAC.

Yes, in the event if i do get the state sponsorship, I suppose that could be helpful - depending on the outcome of the new SOL.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

But what really is expected Veronika?? With CSL going, would there be priority give to state sponsored or will the processing be like good old times when one got his visa in 9-10 months irrespective of your skill as long as it ws on SOL


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

i just found out SA will be suspending the processing of offshore sponsorship applications, too. 

i applied online last week (29th April) and sent my supporting documents off this week - i wonder if that would mean they would not process my application, too, since they've not received my documents yet.

oh well.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi
I have applied on April 21 and I know I am safe but I have not added my new born baby in my application as I don’t have her passport etc, any idea what will happen in her case or is there any way I can inform DIAC about my new baby. Change of circumstances from is available but I cannot fill that completely as I don’t have her Passport number.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

shafaqat, i think your baby should be alright - because the suspension is for primary applicants only.

correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes i also think she will not have any problem but just confused, i have some time(hours) to upload her documents, but i don't have even her birth certificate. any way let's see next.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

jewoley said:


> shafaqat, i think your baby should be alright - because the suspension is for primary applicants only.
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong.


thats correct..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

*agents should comment*



anj1976 said:


> But what really is expected Veronika?? With CSL going, would there be priority give to state sponsored or will the processing be like good old times when one got his visa in 9-10 months irrespective of your skill as long as it ws on SOL


i seriously hope that it should be like on first come first serve basis(as it was earlier)
even i was wondering on the same quest of wat to expect next....but one thing is for sure that state sponsored will get priority even after july 2010...

some more agent should comment on this...:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends I have one query.
One of my friend was submitting his application for 175 around 11.15 pm (Sydney time) and after pressing submit the system of DIAC got hanged and he could not go through. He has taken a screen shot (time is shown on it) and he is going to talk to DIAC on Monday. Also many of the agents faced similar problems. What do you think DIAC will do. Will they accept his application?
Thanks in advance..
KK...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I seriously doubt, If the money was paid and deducted from the account then it might, it not, chances are bleak. You can not challenge DIAC. 

i think because of their sudden announcing the site must have been over loaded..


----------



## madsam121 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh! no!  We were due to send our agent first payment and all our forms on monday  thats sad news! finally going for it and something always gets in the way...... i'm sad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey relax, its just a month and half.. you wont even realise when time flies


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hey relax, its just a month and half.. you wont even realise when time flies


I don't think so. This is the begining of new Tough new immigration measures that are going to be introduced I feel. The days of being semi skilled and geting in are well and truly over.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Come on ..DIAC will not be that harsh and it is a matter of 40 -50 days .. cheers


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Kevin Rudd will lose the election if he does not stop immigration. This is only the beginning.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Anj,
But the problem is that after you fill in all your details and press submit then you have to pay the money. The site got hanged after pressing submit. But it was 11.20 pm roughly so he would have actually lodged it. But lets see what happens on Monday.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

The SA website states that 


> As a result, Immigration SA will also be suspending processing all Offshore Sponsorship applications, until further notice. However, Onshore sponsorship applications will proceed at this stage.


Does anyone know if that is referring to new applications or applications that have already been submitted since Adelaide is the processing center for the subclass 175 visa?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Well i have submitted my application under Visa 176 on 7th May just 1 hour before the closing time. My application have been submitted, payment of 2525 AUD had deducted from my Card and i got TRN. 

This all Courtesy to Anj who took special interest to inform me regardin latest update, not only saved my worth amount but also precious time. Secondly Shafaqaat as he helped me while filling the application over the phone countineously. 

Neither i could fully upload my documents nor got any email from DIAC. I was uploading and meanwhile Web server went down around at 11:40pm of Sydney time. Can someone tell me will my application be treated as others who have submitted, i am confused since couldn't upload documents.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Please read below

*Q. I have already mailed my application for one of the affected visas. How does this change affect me?*

If your application for an affected visa is received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship before 8 May 2010 then it will be accepted, *provided you meet all the other requirements for lodging a valid application.* If your application for an affected visa is received after this time, then it will be considered invalid and returned to you together with the VAC.


What does this means *provided you meet all the other requirements for lodging a valid application.*?

What are the other requirements? Does uploading required documents comes under this statement? Why i haven't got any email from DIAC?

One thing for kind information of all that DIAC facility to upload documents is available now, it was unavailable as well for some time.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you lodged your application and you don't meed 120 points requirement, or you don't have band 6 in each IELTS component, or you miss any thing which is must have, then your application will not be considered as completed.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

arshad.. relax, it should in all probabilities be considered valid.. wait for monday, call DIAC and speak to them..


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I meet all basic requirements, i got 6 band minimum, meet minimum 120 marks whereas for GSM under 176, i need 100 marks bla bla. Just the matter of docs making me restless. Anyhow i'll upload my all docs by tomorrow.

One thing i need to ask, do i need to complete form 1221 for my wife and upload or i may/should provide it later when CO will ask?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

jayel said:


> The SA website states that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, are you wondering about DIAC applications or state sponsorship applications?

SA statement is for the state sponsorship of offshore applications only and I assume they are holding all applications' results - even if one has applied for it. This is what I gather from their statement because it would be of no use to someone if SA grant state sponsorship now because we wouldn't be able to apply for any offshore GSM visa. I think this is also to prepare the state for future SOL changes (if occupation is not in SOL anymore, they may review state occupations, too?) - this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## jayel (Apr 23, 2010)

I was wondering about the DIAC applications. It just seems like there is more sudden changes to come.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

jayel said:


> I was wondering about the DIAC applications. It just seems like there is more sudden changes to come.


hi jayel, if one has applied for any one of those affected GSM visas (175, 176 and 475) BEFORE 8th May, it will still be processed - provided you meet all criteria and have enough points.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> I meet all basic requirements, i got 6 band minimum, meet minimum 120 marks whereas for GSM under 176, i need 100 marks bla bla. Just the matter of docs making me restless. Anyhow i'll upload my all docs by tomorrow.
> 
> One thing i need to ask, do i need to complete form 1221 for my wife and upload or i may/should provide it later when CO will ask?


Before uploading make sure all documents are properly scanned and content is easily visible, for example IELTS band and TRF number can be read easily. try to create a single pdf file for relevant documents, like for marriage certificate make a single file for Urdu and English translated versions.

form 1221 is in my spouse section and i have uploaded that, it is not available in my section. on first page you will need to write her name in native language, take a print out, write her name, scan and merge into the existing pdf document and upload.

Best of Luck.


----------

